# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  مشاهدات في الحج

## latifa Naf1

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحج جهاد ممتع :
الحج مدرسة عظيمة ... فيه عظات وعبر .. ومواقف ودروس لا تجتمع إلا في هذا النسك العظيم .
وهو جهاد النساء كما جاء عَنْ عَائِشَةَ قَالَتْ قُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَلْ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ مِنْ جِهَادٍ قَالَ « نَعَمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ جِهَادٌ لاَ قِتَالَ فِيهِ الْحَجُّ وَالْعُمْرَةُ ».رَوَاهُ ابْنُ مَاجَهْ وَأَصْلُهُ فِي الْبُخَارِيِّ ، بِلَفْظِ { قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ : اسْتَأْذَنْت النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الْجِهَادِ فَقَالَ جِهَادُكُنَّ الْحَجُّ } وَفِي لَفْظٍ لَهُ آخَرَ { فَسَأَلَهُ نِسَاؤُهُ عَنْ الْجِهَادِ فَقَالَ : نَعَمْ الْجِهَادُ الْحَجُّ } .
ومع أن الحج فيه مشقة وعناء للمرأة ، كما أفاد الحديث وأنه جهاد لهن ، ولكني رأيت النساء يستمتعن بهذا العناء ، ويحتسبن هذه المشقة ، ويتحملن هذا الجهاد بقلوب مؤمنة ، ونفوس راضية ، ويتشوقن لتطبيق سنة المصطفى صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .

حرص عجيب وفعل أعجب
وقد رأيت نساء يبكين حرقة وألماً ، لأنها لم تمكن من الرمي من قبل وليها ، بحجة الزحام والمشقة ، وليت شعري لو علم هذا الولي مدى الشوق والحنين في قلب هذه المسلمة ، لتطبيق هدي نبيها ، ورغبتها الشديدة في تمام نسكها ، لعذرها وسارع في تلبية مقصودها ، وأعانها على أداء نسكها ، فله الأجر والمثوبة ، ولعله يتأمل موقف النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مع عائشة في حجة الوداع ، عندما قالت له : يرجع الناس بحج وعمرة وأرجع أنا بحج ليس معها عمرة فأمرها النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم بالعمرة بالتنعيم وقال : هذه مكان عمرتك
وكان رسول الله رَجُلاً سَهْلاً إِذَا هَوِيَتِ الشَّىْءَ تَابَعَهَا عَلَيْهِ فَأَرْسَلَهَا مَعَ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِى بَكْرٍ فَأَهَلَّتْ بِعُمْرَةٍ مِنَ التَّنْعِيمِ.
وإني أتعجب من حرص بعض الأولياء على النساء في هذا الموضع وفي مجال العبادة الواجبة ، فنجده يحول بينها وبين إتمام نسكها ، بينما نجده يرسلها إلى السوق مع السائق غير معترض ولا مستكره ، مع وجود الفتنة عليها في الذهاب إلى السوق مع السائق الأجنبي عنها ، بخلاف الحج حيث هي برفقته وبجواره وأمانه ، مع انتفاء موانع الزحام والمشقة في الرمي بوضعه الحالي الموسع والميسر .
ولقد جاءتني امرأة تشكي لي منع زوجها لها من رمي الجمرات وهي قادرة وقوية ، وهو يتصل بها من خارج المملكة ويأمرها بعدم الذهاب إلى الرمي ، وتقول لي أن معي محرمي وإني قادرة ، فقلت لها : توكلي على بركة الله وارمي فهذا واجب عليك وليس له حق في منعك .

نساء أقوياء ورجال ضعفة :
ووالله الذي لا إله غيره رأيت نساء يتحسرن على عدم المبيت بمزدلفة إلى الفجر اتباعاً لسنته صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهن من الضعفة والمرضى المعذورين ، ولكنه قلب المؤمنة المتبعة الذي لا يعرف عذراً ولا يعترف بعجز ، ولديها همة عالية تناطح السحاب .
وفي المقابل رأيت رجالاً أشداء أقوياء ليس معهن نساء ولا عجزة ، ينصرفن بعد منتصف الليل أو قبله ، فتعجبت من حالهم وقلت لرفيقاتي : الرجال كلهم ضعفة ، لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله .

الشوق للعودة
ولمست قلوباً صادقة ونفوساً خاشعة من نساء ضعفة ومرضى ، ولكنهن يحملن حنيناً وشوقاً لبيته الحرام ، وتلهج ألسنتهن بالدعاء الصادق أن يردهن الله إليه في كل عام ، وأن لا يحرمهن هذا الفضل العظيم .
فكان من أجمل الدعوات دعوة العودة لهذا البيت عام بعد عام ، ومن أصدق العبارات اللهم لا تجعل هذا آخر العهد ببيتك ، ومن أغلى الأمنيات عوداً قريباً .

حرص على تطبيق السنة
ورأيت حرصاً عجيباً على الحفاظ على هذا النسك ، والخوف من عدم تمامه ، ولو بلفظ مباح ، أو عمل غير مقصود . وتمنيت أن يطرد هذا الحرص على باقي الواجبات والعبادات ليصلح العمل وتقبل العبادة .
وقد أراد الله لمن حججت معهم أن لا تتمكن الحملة من اصطحابهم إلى منى يوم التروية ، لظروف ليست بيدهم ، فسمعت عجباً ، ورأيت دموعاً حرة ، ولمست شوقاً وحنيناً ، وحسرة وألماً ، فشكرت لهن هذا الشعور الجميل ، وعززت فيهن هذا الحرص ، مع إن المبيت بمنى يوم التروية من سنن الحج ، وتمنيت أن يكون حرصنا على السنن طوال العام أقوى وأشد ، فأن ذلك بيدنا وبمقدورنا ، وهذا الأمر لا حيلة لنا فيه ، ولعل الله يكتب لهن أجر النية الصادقة .

الزهد الحقيقي :
وفي الحج يتميز التقي الزاهد من الدعي المتزهد : فقد رأيت امرأة من علية القوم ومن طبقة الأمراء ، في وسط الناس وعامتهم ، لا تعرف بمكان خاص ولا تتميز بلقب ، ولا يعرفها أحد إلا من كان قريباً منها ، ومع ذلك تجدها في خدمة الناس ، وفي وسط الناس تسلم على كبيرهم ، وتساعد صغيرهم ، وتستفيد من عالمهم ، وتأكل إذا انتهى الناس ، وتنام حيث ينتهي بها المقام ، ومع ذلك رفع الله قدرها ، وعز أمرها ، ويسر لها قلوب من حولها .

عرفة ويوم الحشر : حين دخولنا إلى عرفة ، نظرت إلى أرضها فإذا هي أرض بيضاء لا بناء بها ولا جدار ، فتذكرت أرض المحشر ، قَالَ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - « يُحْشَرُ النَّاسُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَلَى أَرْضٍ بَيْضَاءَ عَفْرَاءَ كَقُرْصَةِ نَقِىٍّ » .رواه البخاري
وتأملت في الناس حولي ، فمنهم راكب ، ومنهم ماش ، ومنهم واقف ، فتذكرت يوم الحشر ، حيث يحشر الناس ، على أصناف وأحوال مختلفة ، قَالَ صلى الله عليه وسلم « يُحْشَرُ النَّاسُ عَلَى ثَلاَثِ طَرَائِقَ ، رَاغِبِينَ رَاهِبِينَ وَاثْنَانِ عَلَى بَعِيرٍ ، وَثَلاَثَةٌ عَلَى بَعِيرٍ ، وَأَرْبَعَةٌ عَلَى بَعِيرٍ ، وَعَشَرَةٌ عَلَى بَعِيرٍ ... » .رواه البخاري .
وقبل الغروب كانت الأجواء روحانية ، والنفوس خاشعة ومتوجه إلى بارئها ، بدموع حارقة ، وقلوب وجلة ، تدعو دعاء مذنب مشفق ، ومقصر هالك ، ومعترف عاجز لا يملك حولاً ولا قوة ، كل مشغول بنفسه ، مذهول عمن حوله ، تتسابق ضربات قلبه خوفاً من أن تسرق منه هذه اللحظات الغالية ، ووجلاً من تسارع الدقائق والثواني ، فقد أوشكت ساعة المغيب أن تحين ، وكأن لسان حالهم يقول لها : مهلاً مهلاً ، ورويداً رويداً ، يتمنى بقاءها ولو للحظات قليلة ودقائق معدودة ، فربما بقيت له دعوة لم يسعفه بها الوقت ، وربما بقي له أمل في دعوة مستجابة لم يدركه بها الزمن ، ومنظر الغروب يومها عجيباً مهيباً ، وكأن الناس أول يوم يرقبون الغروب ، وكأنها أول يوم تغرب عنهم ، وأخيراً غربت الشمس ، وفي النفس حسرة ، وفي القلب غصة .
وفي يوم الحشر الشمس لها شأن آخر ، حيث تدنو الشمس يوم القيامة من الخلق حتى تكون منهم كمقدار ميل ، وشتان بين الموقفين ، فشمس بعيدة مرتقبة يتمنى الناس بقاءها وإمساكها عن الغروب ، ليتمتعوا بها وبوقتها الفاضل ، وشمس قريبة مهيبة محرقة ، يتمنى الناس ارتفاعها وغروبها لينجوا من حرها ، ويسلموا من عرقها الذي يكاد يلجمهم ويغرقهم .

رمي الجمرات عبودية وذكر :
عند خروجنا لرمي الجمرات ، نظرت أمامي ، فرأيت الناس مد البصر من كل حدب وصوب ينسلون ، الجميع يتجه في اتجاه واحد ، قلوبهم مقبلة طائعة ، ونفوسهم خاشعة ، وألسنتهم ذاكرة .
وعند رمي الجمرة ترى عجباً ، الجميع يرمي شاخصاً لا يتحرك ، ويستشعر بقوة لا تقهر ، وهناك من يرمي بعدواة وانتقام ، ومنهم من يسب ويشتم ، ولكن لا حياة لمن تنادي ، إننا لا نرمي شيطاناً يسمع ، أو عدو يعقل ، إنها العبودية لله تعالى ، وإقامة ذكر الله ، فنحن نتعبد الله برمينا وطوافنا وسائر أعمالنا في الحج .
بعد الرجوع من الرمي وفي طريقنا إلى المخيم ، كانت الجموع العائدة كبيرة وعظيمة ، سدت الطرق ، فازدحم الطريق بأهله ، وكان من الجميل أن تكبر هذه الحشود ، ولكن برز من وسط الطريق طائفة تنادي بعبارات غير مشروعة ، وتهتف بهتافات مبتدعة ، فنظرت لمن أمامي وخلفي من شباب السنة الصامتين ، فقلت لمن معي كبروا بارك الله فيكم ، وأحيوا السنة ، فانطلق الركب يكبرون ، وكبر معهم من أمامهم وخلفهم ، حتى غطى صوتهم المكان ، وسكت صوت البدعة ، ولم يجرؤ على الهتاف والعويل . فالحمد لله على منه وكرمه .

ضياع السنن :
مع فتاوى التيسير التي انتشرت بلا ضوابط ، تبرز لنا ظواهر غير مقبولة ، ويترخص الناس بلا حاجة وضرورة ، حتى أوشكت السنن أن تضيع ، وأوشك نسك نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يذهب فلا يبقى ، فتسمع أن الناس يترخصون بفتوى الرمي قبل الزوال ، ويتوسعون فيها ويتعجلون الخروج من منى قبل فجر الثاني عشر ، بعد رميهم الجمرات قبل الفجر ، ويحتجون بفتوى جواز الرمي قبل الزوال وفي أي وقت ، وللأسف يفهم العامة الرخصة بتوسع ، ولا يدركون أبعاد هذه الرخص ، ولا ضوابط هذه الفتاوى . ومن حج هذا العام وقبله ورأى الجمرات بوضعها الحالي الموسع والميسر ، لا يجد لفتوى الرمي قبل الزوال مساغاً ، ولا حاجة لهذه الرخصة ، ولا ضرورة لهذا التعجل في الخروج من منى ، ولكنه الفهم القاصر ، والعجلة المذمومة .
ومما يدل على ضياع السنن وذهابها ، قلة من يتأخر لليوم الثالث عشر ، فلا تكاد تجد متأخراً إلا من رحم ، ولا تكاد تجد من يحي هذه السنة من أصحاب الحملات ويعين عليها ، فنجدهم في يوم الثاني عشر يستعدون لإخلاء المخيم ويسرعون في جمع أغراضهم وأثاثهم . حتى أن بعض الحجاج لا يعرف إلا أن الحج قد انتهى ولم يبق من أعماله شيئاً ، وقد تساءلت إحدى الأخوات عندما سمعت بأن البعض سيتأخر إلى يوم الثالث عشر ، فقالت : أبقي في الحج يوماً ، وتفاجأت بذلك عندما عرفت السنة .
ونحن بدورنا نتساءل أيضاً هل يبقى نسك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟

الرحلة العجيبة :
رحلة الحج رحلة عجيبة بليغة ، في كل موقف عبرة ، وفي كل منزل درس ، مواقف متدرجة ، ومنازل متفاوتة ، في موقف منى نجد الحياة البسيطة ، والعيش الزهيد ، تركنا بيوتنا وأسرّتنا وفرشنا الوثيرة ، لنعيش في هذه الخيام لا نملك إلا فراشاً وغطاء ، مع حقيبة صغيرة تحوى ملابس قليلة وأغراض بسيطة ، لا نكاد نحمل معنا إلا الضروري ، ولا نتزود إلا بالقليل ، ومع ذلك ننام مرتاحين البال ، قريري العين ، نستشعر وقتها أن هذا هو حال الدنيا الطبيعي ، وهذا هو العيش الحقيقي ، تخفف وزهد من الدنيا ، وتقلل من الحياة وبلغة من الزاد . ثم ننتقل إلى عرفة ، لنعرف حقيقة أخرى ونعيش شعوراً آخر ، إنها الدنيا الفانية والحياة الزائلة ، ولئن كنا في منى معنا بعض اللباس والزاد ، وشيئاً من حطام الدنيا ننام عليه ونلتحف به ، فنحن هنا في عرفة لا نحمل معنا من الدنيا شيئاً ، جئنا بلباسنا فقط ، لا فراش ولا غطاء ولا كساء ، تركنا الدنيا وراءنا ، وجلسنا في هذا المخيم المتواضع ، ونحن على وشك الرحيل ، وعلى أهبة الاستعداد ، ننتظر أن تؤذنا الشمس بالمغيب فنرحل من هذا المنزل ، إلى موقف أعجب ومنزل أغرب ، ننتقل إلى مزدلفة حيث يبلغ الدرس مبلغه ، وتتعظ النفس غاية العظة ، حيث يقف الناس في هذا الموقف سواسية ، يفترشون الأرض ويلتحفون السماء ، لا بناء ولا خيام ولا شيء من متاع الدنيا الزائل ، يجلسون على قارعة الطريق ، الفقراء والأغنياء ، الوزراء والأمراء ، الشرفاء والوضعاء ، سبحان من جمعهم في هذا الموقف ، وسبحان من بلغهم هذا المكان ، ولولا طاعة الله وعبادته ، لما رضوا بهذا المجلس ، ولولا إتباع هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لما تحملوا هذا المقام . ولكنه الإيمان إذا خالط القلوب ، والسعادة الحقيقة إذا تمكنت من النفوس ، يبذل من أجلها الراحة ، وترخص لها الأرواح ، وتنقاد لها نفوس مؤمنة ، وقلوب طائعة .

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------

